# Spirit Box Out Level?



## reubenreub (Apr 30, 2019)

Just wrapped up the Spirit Box and really like the sound, except it seems to be a bit quiet. Would increasing R4 or replacing it with a 25k trimmer help me get the output volume just right? I think that's how this circuit works but I'd like to check with the knowledgeable folks here before I change a working build! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robert (May 1, 2019)

Yep, increasing R4 will increase the overall output volume.


----------



## reubenreub (May 1, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks so much. Still learning about how circuits work but it's starting to make sense.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (May 27, 2019)

I have the same problem. I'll give it a go as well. Thanks


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jun 4, 2019)

I wanna say i used 18k instead of 10k and that was unity for me


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 5, 2019)

jjjimi84 said:


> I wanna say i used 18k instead of 10k and that was unity for me


Sounds about right for me as well. I desoldered the 10k in R4 and popped in a 25k trimpot in it's place and its at unity just shy of full clockwise. I was very relieved to see that R4 wasn't under the Belton brick!


----------

